#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > سیستم عامل ویندوز | Windows Operating System >  > مشکل: حل مشکل ارور windows explorer is restarting

## ادریس خان

سلام.ویندوز 7.وقتی بالا میاد بعد از چند ثانیه پنجره ب شکل زیر نمایش میده موس کند میشه هر کاری نمیتونه انجام بده

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## hoss_bakh

۱.برای رفع این مشکل در Folder Options  به تب View رفته و اولین گزینه یعنی  Always show icons , never thumbnails را فعال کنید  وسپس  Ok کنید .
 ۲.راه حل دیگر اینست ک*ه* *cmd* *را باز کرده و در خط فرمان*  *chkdsk /r /f* *را تایپ کرده و سپس سیستم را ریست کنید** .*
اگر با پیغام زیر رو به رو شدید از منوی شروع روی Command Prompt   کلیک راست کرده و Run as Administrator   را  کلیک کنید و مراحل راه حل دوم را انجام دهید :
*Access denied as you do not have significant privileges. You have to invoke this utility in elevated mode*
۳. در اینترنت اکسپلورر مسیر زیر را دنبال کنید :
Tools > Internet Options > Advanced Tab
سپس تیک گزینه Enable third-party browser extensions را بردارید و سیستم را ریست کنید .
 ۴.در run  عبارت regedit  را تایپ کرده و کنید .
سپس از پنجره سمت چپ مسیر زیر را دنبال کنید :
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\ Microsoft\ SQMClient\Windows\DisabledSessions
از قسمت سمت چپ Machine Throttling را پاک کنید .

 منبع:وبلاگ دنیای صفر و یک http://zero-and-one.blogfa.com/post/8

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*,*♦Nosrat♦*

----------


## hoss_bakh

رفع مشکل ارور Windows explorer has been stoped working 

این مشکل یکی از شایع ترین مشکلات ویندوز 7 هست ، که به دلیل پردازش ونیدوز بروی عکس های کوچک thumbnails و فایل های ویدوئی انجام میدهد بوجود می آید !

با این روش به سادگی این مشکل را حذف کنید.

ابتدا folder options  را باز کنید سپس سربرگ view را انتخاب نمایید و در آن قسمت تیک گزینه Always show icons, never thumbnails  بزنید و تایید کنید و خارج شوید. مشکل حل شده است 
اگر مشکل حل نشد این آموزش را نیز اضافه انجام بدید
  اگر شما هم در هنگام باز کردن پوشه های حاوی فایل های یوتیوب و دیگر فایل های FLV با ارور Windows Explorer has stopped و کند شدن موس روبرو میشید ، این یک ایراد مرسوم است ، با انجام روش های زیر این ایراد به راحتی رفع خواهد شد :

 نرم افزار K-Lite Codec Pack رو از سیستم خود کاملا حذف نمایید.

آخرین ورژن نرم افزار VLC Media Player را نصب کنید

سیستم را ریست کنید.

منبع: http://japalaghi.com/

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------


## hoss_bakh

از درست نصب بودن و update بودن درایورهای قطعات سیستمت هم مطمئن شو

اگر بازم درست نشد یه ویندوز بدون دستکاری نصب کن

منبع: تجربیات خودم

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------


## ادریس خان

سلام.ممنون از دوستان با اجرای دستور چک دیسک مشکل رفع شد.

----------

